# Burton SLX replacement lacing



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Those laces are typically proprietary to each manufacturer. It's not usually something you can go to your local mountaineering shop and get the same millimeter accessory cord for. Your best bet is going to be to contact Burton and ask them to send replacement laces to you. It shouldn't take long if you can get a hold of them. It's definitely something you don't need to send the boot in for warranty repair. From what I understand you are better off calling Burton than emailing them.


----------

